# Questions about compact 9mm's



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a compact CC 9mm. Are there any out there that have the decocker function?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

CZ P-01

HK USP Compact (Depending on the Variant)


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have never shot one myself, but I hear very good things about the Sig Sauer P239.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

you can look at a 3913 or CS9 S&W's, very nice weapons


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Own one*



Ptarmigan said:


> I have never shot one myself, but I hear very good things about the Sig Sauer P239.


And I love it. A bit large for pocket carry. I do cc it with a Galco Summer Comfort when I am wearing a jacket.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I really think that should I ever decide to buy another gun it would be some sort of single stack 9mm like the P239.

I realize this is the semi-auto forum and you asked about a 9mm, but I have found no better pocket gun than a S&W J frame. I love my 640.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> And I love it. A bit large for pocket carry. I do cc it with a Galco Summer Comfort when I am wearing a jacket.


So your looking for a sub-compact for pocket carry?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Yes, well sorta*



Drew_Rami_P said:


> So your looking for a sub-compact for pocket carry?


I carry a Ruger LCP all the time, looking for a smaller 9mm, without having to spend the $$$ for a Rohrbaugh(sp).


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Kahr PM9/MK9 , Keltec P11/PF9


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Those two Kahrs do not have the decocker function. I don't think the KT's do either, but I've not used those....


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

True, but neither does the Rohrbaugh that he mentioned. I haven't seen a pocket semi auto that has a hammer to decock. Imo the SAO mouse guns are the best option for pocket carry. He has a Ruger LCP, so I figured he doesn't mind the Keltec style long trigger pull that the PF9 would have.

http://www.mouseguns.com/pocksize.htm
Heres a place to start


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually looked at Kahr and a Keltec 9mm something. The Keltec looked pretty neat and compact. My concern with it is, that it is not too much larger than the LCP. The LCP is not a fun gun to shoot, especially with Buffalo Bore. So I am expecting that with a larger round, 9mm, the Keltec 9 would probably be similar to the LCP.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I really don't think your going to find a pocket gun thats fun to shoot. That being said my wife can run 100+ rounds through her Pm9 without any problems. The PM9 felt recoil is considerably less than that of the Bersa .380cc that she carried prior.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pm9*



Drew_Rami_P said:


> I really don't think your going to find a pocket gun thats fun to shoot. That being said my wife can run 100+ rounds through her Pm9 without any problems. The PM9 felt recoil is considerably less than that of the Bersa .380cc that she carried prior.


Taurus? Or Kahr?


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Check out the cZ line of compact pistols at www.czusa.com.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

P.O.P. PM9 is the Kahr. I also own one. It is much more pleasant to shoot than the LCP. 

Not sure how small you want to go but in the compact/subcompact line is the Beretta PX4sc but it is considerably larger than my LCP or PM9. The PX4sc has a decocker function and safety.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Going to look at the Beretta PX4sc.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The Walther P99 AS compact is a striker fired DA/SA with a decocker.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I think a 9mm pocket gun with a decocker is asking for more than what the commercial market has to offer (unless by 9mm you also meant .380 auto?). Also, you mentioned you were interested in a compact, but based on your desire to pocket-carry, it sounds like what you are really looking for is a subcompact, and a small one at that. I'm not sure there is such a thing, but if there is, someone please say so


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Caught up in some family issues. As soon as things get resolved I'll post to let ya'll know what I did.

Family issues = elderly aunt health issues!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Hope things go well for your Aunt.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thanks Buck*



buck32 said:


> Hope things go well for your Aunt.


Poor woman, at 90 is very fragile. Fell just before Christmas and sheered her femur at the hip. They put a nail in that goes from her hip to just above the knee.

She made a wise decison and wants to stay at the nursing home. So we have to vacate the home she is living in now by February 28th. We're gonna be busy!

Thanks again for the well wishes.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

